# E-Mail address for A-Model and Modelsvit?



## Capt. Vick (Feb 5, 2015)

Gents,

I am hoping one of you might know the e-mail address to get in contact with A-Model and Modelsvit. Both I think are Ukranian model aircraft producers. I wish to contact them directly and not through a 3rd party if it can be helped.

Thanks Regards, Jim


----------

